# Help to rehome 2 bonded bunnies...



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

I posted a thread several months ago which explains the situation I was and still am currently in http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/234218-help-guidance.html

I had contacted Gwen at Bunny Burrows 6 weeks ago and she will assist if she knows of anybody able to take on Chewy & Gracie. But I thought it would not do any harm to put a post in here.

I am in Teesside and can travel if needs be but I must stress as I said to Gwen, these two are not going to be rehomed just anywhere. I may be struggling and now also have an impedning house move to deal with but I want them to go to a loving home where they are either house bunnies with a room or free range. Or, if they are to be outdoor bunnies a nice generous sized enclosure.

It took me almost 3 months to contact BB, this hasn't been an easy choice for me so If any kind hearted soul can help me please, drop me a message.

Jay


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you tried Rabbits United forum?

I dont usually take rabbits but years ago I ended up with some that had been dumped and I rehomed them pretty easily through there.
The members (and there are lots of rescues on there) are all bunny lovers so you know your pair will go to someone who will care for them very well.


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

I havent tried there but will do, thanks for the info


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

still trying :huh:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I remember your original thread - your buns are georgous.

We currently have 18 here, so no space sadly. We tend to take on the rejects and needy, so ours are a motley crew

I hope someone can help you.

Perhaps post more pics and tell us what they are like? and what you want for them?


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, rehomed yesterday to a lovely couple in a villiage not too far from me. Was a tear jerker day yesterday and this morning when shopping going to grab spring greens 

Still, feel better now I've had a couple of pics of them in their new home. Their in a good place with good people, don't get much better that retired doctors I dont think


----------

